# traping certificate/licence



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

what do i need to do to get my trapers certificate in mn? id like to start traping **** and coyote. if some one could point me in the right direction that would be great.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

you could probably find out through the trappers association.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yep you will need to go through a trappers course in MN. Get in contact with either the DNR or MN trappers association.

http://www.mntrappers.org/

That should lead you in the right direction.

xdeano


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

you will either have to take a classroom type course near you, or you can email the trappers ascosiation to do a course through the mail.


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

what does the corse through the mail consist of?


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

when i took the course they sent me a binder of information. Then later on they sent me a test. Also i had to do a couple of things with an instructor.


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

what is suggested should i do it through the mail or the classroom course?
and if i do the mail one who is it that i need e-mail?


----------

